# I was told that i smell bad



## Dirty Randy (Sep 19, 2016)

I just started as an EMT in a warm climate. While on my third training shift, my FTO pulled me aside and politely informed me that I smelled bad. He said it wasn't necessary B.O., but rather sweat. I am a rather husky fellow who sweats a lot. 

I've tried changing shirts mid shift, covering my torso with baby powder, axe spray, and using a towel as a neck roll to absorb the sweat (which I change out after every call). 

Any suggestions to keep me from getting the reputation as the EMT who smells worse than the homeless patients?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

Strange question, but is it you or is it your uniform? Laundry can get musty and hold smellls. Just a thought.

Or, until you lose weight you may just be that guy that has to shower 3 times a day.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 19, 2016)

I've always been someone who sweats easily and this has gotten significantly worse with some meds that I'm on that leave me breaking into a dripping sweat in an air conditioned room some days. Good deodorant, well laundered uniforms and a change go a long way. Also it's counter intuitive but moisture wicking base layers are not the friend of the sweaty medic, it wicks the sweat onto your outer layer leaving your uniform covered in salt stains and moisture wicking gear takes on a smell all its own. I've found just changing cotton undershirts on hot days works better.


----------



## Dirty Randy (Sep 20, 2016)

WolfmanHarris said:


> I've always been someone who sweats easily and this has gotten significantly worse with some meds that I'm on that leave me breaking into a dripping sweat in an air conditioned room some days. Good deodorant, well laundered uniforms and a change go a long way. Also it's counter intuitive but moisture wicking base layers are not the friend of the sweaty medic, it wicks the sweat onto your outer layer leaving your uniform covered in salt stains and moisture wicking gear takes on a smell all its own. I've found just changing cotton undershirts on hot





DEmedic said:


> Strange question, but is it you or is it your uniform? Laundry can get musty and hold smellls. Just a thought.
> 
> Or, until you lose weight you may just be that guy that has to shower 3 times a day.



I have 2 types of uniform shirts, 
One is a white, 65% polyester 35% cotton blend, the other is 100% polyester.  The two days I wore the 100% shirts were the days o was talked to..... i never thought it was the shirts.
As for the weight, I've lost 10 lbs in the month since I started orientation. I only eat one meal a day when I work. I bring a lunch but we average 15 calls in a 12 hour shift and I never have time to eat or shower. 

My F.T.O. suggested "Body Mint", it is suposed to make you smell good from the inside out, but in the 2 days i have been using it, i have only noticed green stools.

I also take a Losartan-HCTZ for hypertension, would a medication to keep me from sweating be a bad idea to take also?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2016)

Dirty Randy said:


> I have 2 types of uniform shirts,
> One is a white, 65% polyester 35% cotton blend, the other is 100% polyester.  The two days I wore the 100% shirts were the days o was talked to..... i never thought it was the shirts.



Yeah, poly shirts can reek, and when you get warm and damp the smell really comes out. 



> As for the weight, I've lost 10 lbs in the month since I started orientation. I only eat one meal a day when I work. I bring a lunch but we average 15 calls in a 12 hour shift and I never have time to eat or shower.



That's not the healthiest way to lose weight. Several meals of small portions, coupled with lots of exercise is the key. Don't starve yourself, your body will store extra fat because it thinks that times are lean and you're going to need that stored fat. 



> My F.T.O. suggested "Body Mint", it is suposed to make you smell good from the inside out, but in the 2 days i have been using it, i have only noticed green stools. I also take a Losartan-HCTZ for hypertension, would a medication to keep me from sweating be a bad idea to take also?



That would be a medical advice question and one we can't answer here. Speak to your doc and see what he/she says. Good luck.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 20, 2016)

Dirty Randy said:


> As for the weight, I've lost 10 lbs in the month since I started orientation. I only eat one meal a day when I work. I bring a lunch but we average 15 calls in a 12 hour shift and I never have time to eat or shower.



It may not be as how much you're eating, but what exactly you're eating. Maybe a qualitative (not quantitative) change of diet is in order.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 20, 2016)

Body odor is caused by bacteria. I suggest trying to clean the "problem areas" a product called with Hibiclens. If you don't know, Hibiclens (Chlorhexidine) is a strong surgical antiseptic soap that works by binding with the bacteria's cell walls, disrupting the membrane and causing cellular death, continuing to kill bacteria for 4-6 hours. A large bottle of it usually runs for about $20 at your local  drug store or online, and although I'm not 100% sure it will be effective to solve your problem, it may be worth a shot when used in conjunction with your normal antiperspirant/deodorant.

Another place that bacteria can reside is your clothing. Keep a supply of undershirts available and change them when you start to feel damp. When you launder your clothing, and if it is safe to do so with the type of fabric your uniform items are made of (your cotton/polyester may shrink), wash your shirts on the hottest setting possible. Use the "heavy duty" setting, or the highest cycle setting. Also, a nice smelling fabric softener may help mask odors for a longer time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.home-ec101.com/how-to-deal-with-stubborn-body-odor-in-laundry/


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe it's better to address the actual cause, rather than treat the symptoms ?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 24, 2016)

Manscaping...get ya some!


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2016)

Baby wipes are your friend.... Seriously. They make handy little travel packs that you can throw in your cargo pocket. 

Once you stop at a medical establishment; run to the bathroom and wipe down the pertinent areas. Face, rear-end, underarms and neck.... Not specifically in that order. I carry them in the summer cause the Texas heat can provide you with some nice sweaty cheeks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2016)

Swamp-azz is a GA thing too. 

Baby wipes are a must.


----------



## Mike Hammer (Nov 28, 2017)

Would be interesting to work on dietary items and general health around blood pressure, cholesterol etc. Some people do just sweat more...and some people have hyperhydrosis.

You had a member recommend lots of small meals...personally I'd recommend against that unless needed as it doesn't allow your digestion to properly clear foods (migrating motor complex stuff). Especially if it's combined with a stressful job, that can cause digestive issues that can be very unpleasant and might even cause some problems like you have. 

That might not be possible and I wouldn't worry too much if it's not, but FWIW I'd build some solid meals into the day and work on using diet to improve some body functions. Might help--it's made a difference for me.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 4, 2017)

Alum seems to be very effective. In fact, I personally use it.


----------



## Flummox (Feb 14, 2018)

*DRINK ICE WATER*


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2018)

As a rather sweaty guy myself (I do suffer from hyperhydrosis and also am a bit of a fat fellow) I can completely relate to the OP (yes, I realize that the original post was in 9/2016).  A couple tips to help those who suffer from these problems: 
1.Get your doc to prescribe a prescription antiperspirant. Yes, there are Rx ones that are much better at stopping the sweat than the regular ones. 
2. Carry an extra pair of undergarments with you. Not just a regular uniform, but the entire undergarment set you wear. Even if you don't think you need to, change 1/2 way through your shift. 
3. Medicated body powder. Not baby powder. The medicated stuff absorbs better and is altogether a better thing. 
4. Fabric Softener. This really helps pull the odors from the clothes and replaces them with a nice fragrance. 
5. Lots and Lots and Lots of Water. 
6. Some more water. 
7. Shave your pits and do some landscaping south of the belly button. Less hair means less places to catch the sweat and to build problems. This is especially important if you suffer from bromhidrosis like I do, which is a disorder of the apocrine glands resulting in a very foul body odor. 
8. If you have a station, shower at least once a shift. If not, see if your area has a truck stop/gym. If you are having a problem with smelling on shift, most if not all agencies would allow you to make a shower happen. I used to work for a large private EMS service that was system status, and about halfway through shift, my supervisors knew I was out of service for about 10-11 minutes while I showered at a local gym. I had discussed my issues prior to employment with the agency, and they were absolutely understanding of this. At my current employment, if I need to go out of service to take a shower, I simply call my shift captain and do so. It is much easier now that I work for a service that has stations though. 

If anyone has any questions, feel free to hit me up.


----------

